# Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.



## Gast20180522 (10. Juni 2011)

*Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

*Hallo Community* 

mein Rechner hat jetzt schon ziemlich viele Jahre auf dem Buckel und es muss langsam mal ein neuer her.
Deswegen würde ich euch bitten einen kurzen Blick auf die Komponenten zu werfen und Feedback zu geben.

*Einsatzgebiet:*


Office-Anwendungen
CAD-Programm (Zeichenprogramm)
Photoshop
Blu Ray wiedergabe
Internet
*Komponenten:*


Prozessor: Intel Core i5-2500K (Sockel 1155)
Mainboard: MSI P67A-GD53 (B3) (Sockel 1155)
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit
Festplatte: Seagate ST3500413AS 500 GB
Laufwerk: LG BH10LS (SATA)
Gehäuse: Antec NSK4000B II (Midi Tower)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W
Grafikkarte: GIGABYTE GTS450 OC
Lüfter (CPU): Zalman CNPS8000A
Lüfter (Gehäuse): Arctic-Cooling F8 PWM

_Vielen Dank für eure geschätzte Zeit!_


*Liebe Grüße*
_OnkelTee_


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Wenn es bei der Grafikkarte bleibt, brauchst du kein 580 Watt Neztzeil, ein Cougar A mit 450 Watt reicht völlig.
Eventuell kann SMT von Vorteil sein, dann musst du 80€ mehr einrechnen, für den i7 2600.


----------



## Gast20180522 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Kannst du mir sagen was "_SMT_" bedeutet?

Danke.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Um was für eine CAD-Software handelt es sich; - kann diese mehr als 4 Prozessorkerne nutzen? Gibt es eine Herstellerempfehlung für Prozessoren? - Greetz -


----------



## Softy (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Möchtest Du die CPU übertakten?

SMT = Hyperthreading, also das Simulieren 4 weiterer Kerne.


----------



## Abufaso (10. Juni 2011)

Wenn du nicht übertakten willst reicht eine CPU ohne das k.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

SMT steht für Simultaneous Multithreading und bedeutet, dass die vier physikalischen Kerne vier weitere Kerne virtualisieren, wodurch der Prozessor dann 8 Threads bearbeiten kann. Bei Anwendungen kann das zu einem Leistungsschub führen.


----------



## Gast20180522 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Um was für eine CAD-Software handelt es sich; - kann diese mehr als 4 Prozessorkerne nutzen? Gibt es eine Herstellerempfehlung für Prozessoren? - Greetz -


 
*Programm:*


AutoCAD LT 2010 64-Bit
*Systemvoraussetzung:*


Betriebssystem Microsoft Windows Vista (Enterprise, Business, Ultimate, Home Premium) (SP1 oder höher)
AMD Athlon mit SSE2-Technologie oder AMD Opteron mit SSE2-Technologie oder Intel Xeon mit Intel EM64T-Unterstützung und SSE2-Technologie oder Intel Pentium 4 mit Intel EM64T-Unterstützung und SSE2-Technologie
2 GB RAM
1 GB freier Festplattenspeicher für die Installation
VGA-Anzeige 1024 x 768 mit True Color
DVD-Laufwerk
Microsoft Internet Explorer 7.0 oder höher



Softy schrieb:


> Möchtest Du die CPU übertakten?
> 
> SMT = Hyperthreading, also das Simulieren 4 weiterer Kerne.



Ist übertakten sinnvoll?


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*



OnkelTee schrieb:


> *Hallo Community*
> 
> mein Rechner hat jetzt schon ziemlich viele Jahre auf dem Buckel und es muss langsam mal ein neuer her.
> Deswegen würde ich euch bitten einen kurzen Blick auf die Komponenten zu werfen und Feedback zu geben.
> ...


 
@Mainbaord:
ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

@Ram:
G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Dieser hier ist billiger und kann das gleiche.

@Festplatte:
Warum nicht diese?:
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

@Netzteil:
XFX Core Edition PRO 450W ATX 2.3 (P1-450S-XXB9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

@CPU Kühler:
Da würde ich lieber einen von diesen dreien nehmen:
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+) (RR-910-HTX3-GP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (Sockel 478/775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+) (SCMG-2100) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gehäuse:
Sharkoon T9 Value schwarz mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals.at Deutschland

@Lüfter:
Da würde ich einen leiseren nehmen, bzw beim T9 Gehäuse sind eh schon 3 vorinstalliert.



Was wird denn überhaupt am PC gemacht das man eine GTS 450 braucht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Was wird denn überhaupt am PC gemacht das man eine GTS 450 braucht?


 
Hast du doch eben zitiert. 
Nicht gelesen, was du zitierst?


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du doch eben zitiert.
> Nicht gelesen, was du zitierst?


 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob dafür so eine Graka von nöten ist.


----------



## der_knoben (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Also braucht er die GTS450 überhaupt nicht. Für CAD Programme reicht ne Onboad-Graka mehr als aus. Bei uns inner Uni ist ne Onboard Graka von nem NFOrce Chip in Benutzung, und auch die reicht für Solid Edge oder ProE oder AutoCAD völlig aus.


----------



## Gast20180522 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Also braucht er die GTS450 überhaupt nicht. Für CAD Programme reicht ne Onboad-Graka mehr als aus. Bei uns inner Uni ist ne Onboard Graka von nem NFOrce Chip in Benutzung, und auch die reicht für Solid Edge oder ProE oder AutoCAD völlig aus.


 
Ich hatte schon mal Probleme mit einer OnBoard-Grafikkarte vorallem bei der Wiedergabe von HD-Filmen (1080p).


----------



## Abufaso (10. Juni 2011)

Aber vielleicht will der TE ja mal ein kleines Spielchen wagen


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Deswegen würde sogar das Z68 Board Sinn machen.
Für HD Filme und Office reicht die HD3000 vollkommen aus.
Ansonsten würde ich trotzdem eine kleinere Graka nehmen.
Am besten was passiv gekühltes.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*



OnkelTee schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon mal Probleme mit einer OnBoard-Grafikkarte vorallem bei der Wiedergabe von HD-Filmen (1080p).


 
Die heutigen Onboardgrafiken schaffen das und wenn du eh nicht übertakten willst, kannst du auch ein H67 Brett kaufen.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Oder ein Z68 Brett und alle Funktionen abdecken.


----------



## Softy (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Etwas in der Art sollte gut ausreichen (ohne SSD knapp über 400€ ):

CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed ~150
Board: ASRock H61M/U3S3, H61 ~60
 RAM: exceleram Black Sark DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~55
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB ~30 oder  Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
optional SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~100 oder  Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~200  
 NT: XFX Core Edition PRO 450W ATX 2.3 ~42  
 Gehäuse: Lancool PC-K58 ~60  
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Oder ein Z68 Brett und alle Funktionen abdecken.


 
Welche Funktionen denn?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Softy's ist wie immer Top


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Würde ich nicht sagen.
Wenn er das Budget hat und die Programme das unterstützten, wäre ein i7 2600 eine gute Anlternative, auf einem H67 Brett.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Welche Funktionen denn?


 
OC und IGP.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Eine nonK CPU übertakten?


----------



## Gast20180522 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Danke Softy für die Zusammenstellung.

Vorweg: Mir geht es nicht um jeden Euro. Das System sollte schon eine Weile mit aktuellen Standards mithalten können.
Ist dies dafür ausreichend?


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Hast du dir auch meinen Vorschlag angesehen?


----------



## Gast20180522 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Hast du dir auch meinen Vorschlag angesehen?


 
Da bin ich momentan noch dran


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Na dann sag da nochmal was zu.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*



OnkelTee schrieb:


> Vorweg: Mir geht es nicht um jeden Euro. Das System sollte schon eine Weile mit aktuellen Standards mithalten können.
> Ist dies dafür ausreichend?


 
Deswegen der i7 2600 und ein H67 Brett, die Onboardgrafik reicht, du musst keine extra Karte kaufen, ein 400 Watt Netzteil reicht ebenfalls, kannst aber ein anderes nehmen, falls du dir die Grafikkarte offen halten willst. Der Boxed Kühler ist ausreichend.


----------



## Softy (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*



OnkelTee schrieb:


> Danke Softy für die Zusammenstellung.
> 
> Vorweg: Mir geht es nicht um jeden Euro. Das System sollte schon eine Weile mit aktuellen Standards mithalten können.
> Ist dies dafür ausreichend?



Wenn die Programme, die Du nutzt, von SMT profitieren, nimm den i7. Sonst reicht der i5. 

Alternativ ein i5-2500k oder i7-2600K auf einem Asrock Z68 Pro3 (B3) und einem Kühler wie z.B. Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B oder EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B oder Deepcool Ice Matrix 400 
Vorteile: Die "K"-Version hat eine bessere integrierte Grafikeinheit (Intel HD 3000) und Du kannst übertakten, und so noch mehr Leistung rausholen


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Der i7-2600 non-k hat allerdings nur die HD2000 drin.
Wenn dann würde ich zum 2600k und nem Z68 Board greifen.
Da kann man nix falsch machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Der i7-2600 non-k hat allerdings nur die HD2000 drin.


 
... die völlig ausreichend ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ... die völlig ausreichend ist.


 
Und man unnötig das Übertaktungsprotential verschenkt was einem grade bei solchen Arbeiten helfen kann?
Ist klar quanti..
Ich hab die HD 3000 gesehen und die war mir schon zu schwach.


----------



## der_knoben (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

CAD Programme unterstützen mehr als selten Multicore. Bei den Anforderungen ist ein P4 verlangt. Kein C2D oder besser. Von daher ist auch der i7 unnötig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Für ein Bild reicht die und du musst mal davon wegkommen, dass hier jeder unbedingt maximum übertakten muss.
Übertakten schädigt die Hardware, sie außerhalb der Spezifikation zu betreiben hat zur Folge, dass die Garantie erlischt. Will er seine Hardware die nächsten 5-6 Jahre oder länger nutzen, rate ich von Übertaktung ab.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Mir ist klar was Übertakten anrichtet. Deswegen mache ich es selber ja nicht. Aber es ist eine Option.


----------



## Gast20180522 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Eine kleine Sache hätte ich noch. Unterumständen möchte ich 2 Monitore benutzen, dafür wird eine Grafikkarte (denke ich mal) erforderlich sein. Welche wäre dann zu empfehlen evtl. gleich mit größerem Netzteil?


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Als Netzteil reicht ein 350Watt Markennetzteil. Z.B. ein Couger A350.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Mir ist klar was Übertakten anrichtet. Deswegen mache ich es selber ja nicht. Aber es ist eine Option.


 
Öhm.. autsch, würde ich jetzt mal sagen..


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm.. autsch, würde ich jetzt mal sagen..


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*



OnkelTee schrieb:


> Eine kleine Sache hätte ich noch. Unterumständen möchte ich 2 Monitore benutzen, dafür wird eine Grafikkarte (denke ich mal) erforderlich sein. Welche wäre dann zu empfehlen evtl. gleich mit größerem Netzteil?



Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie und ob man 2 Monitore an die Grafikeinheit anschließen kann. Willst du eine extra Karte, reicht eigentlich jede, achte darauf, dass sie zwei digitale Anschlüsse hat (die ganz billigen haben nur einen). Da kannst du dann zwei Schirme anschließen.



GoldenMic schrieb:


>


 
Ja, genau..


----------



## der_knoben (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Auch eine Intel HD3000 kann 2 Monitore versorgen: Intel® Core


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Nein kann man afaik noch nicht.
Mit Ivy kann man dann angeblich aber schon 3 anschließen.


----------



## der_knoben (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Laut der Intelseite sind die HDx000 fähig, 2 Monitore zu betreiben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Ja, aber wie?
Einmal DVI und dann VGA oder doch HDMI und DVI oder kann es nur eine digitale Schnittstelle sein?
Das steht da ncht.


----------



## der_knoben (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Das weiß ich auch nicht. Steht ja nicht drin. Allerdings könnte da der TE mal an Intel schreiben und nachfragen. Wäre wohl der einfachste weg.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Oder mal einen PCGH Redakteur anschreiben, die könnten das schnell testen.


----------



## Gast20180522 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Habe die Konfiguration jetzt mal überarbeitet, danke an "_GoldenMic_" :
Passen die Komponenten auch ohne Probleme ins Gehäuse, damit meine ich gezielt den CPU-Lüfter?
Als Netzteil würde ich gerne bei "_be quiet!_" bleiben wegen dem Kabel-Management.
So wie ich das sehe wäre das Asrock mit 2 Monitoren nutzbar (1x DVI und 1x HDMI), oder?

*Komponenten (Version 2):*


Prozessor: Intel Core i7-2600K (Sockel 1155)
Mainboard: Asrock Z68 Pro3 (Sockel 1155)
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)
Festplatte: Samsung HD103SJ 1 TB
Laufwerk: LG BH10LS (SATA)
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value black edition
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W
Lüfter (CPU): Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B SCMG-2100
Lüfter (Gehäuse): *Keinen zusätzlichen*
Grafikkarte: *Keine*


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*



OnkelTee schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe wäre das Asrock mit 2 Monitoren nutzbar (1x DVI und 1x HDMI), oder?


 
Das wissen wir halt noch nicht so genau.
Du kannst dazu mal einen der Redakteure von PCGH anschreiben, per PN oder einen der beiden Admins.
Vielleicht können die dir das genau beantworten, ob das so geht.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Sieht sehr gut aus.
Ob man mit der Intel HD 2 Monitore nutzen kann weiß ich nicht, das muss man am besten mal bei Leuten nachfragen die das Testen können.
Alternativ beim Hersteller.


----------



## Gast20180522 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus.
> Ob man mit der Intel HD 2 Monitore nutzen kann weiß ich nicht, das muss man am besten mal bei Leuten nachfragen die das Testen können.
> Alternativ beim Hersteller.


 
Danke, was wäre den als Grafikkarte zu empfehlen (sollte ich mich doch für eine entscheiden)?


----------



## der_knoben (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Wozu der Prozessor? Der i5 2500K reicht doch völlig aus, auch für Photoshop. 
Beim NT reicht eines mit 300-350W völlig aus. Wahrscheinlich sogar noch weniger, aber die gibt es dann meist nicht mehr im ATX Format mit entsprechender Qualität.

Edit: Wie ist denn die prozentuale Verteilung deiner Anwendungen? Halte den i7 für viel zu übertrieben.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*



OnkelTee schrieb:


> Danke, was wäre den als Grafikkarte zu empfehlen (sollte ich mich doch für eine entscheiden)?


 
Persönlich würde ich auf jedenfall zu einer passiven Grafikkarte greifen.
Wieviele Monitore willst du denn maximal anschließen?


----------



## Gast20180522 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Persönlich würde ich auf jedenfall zu einer passiven Grafikkarte greifen.
> Wieviele Monitore willst du denn maximal anschließen?



Aus welchem Grund passiv und nicht aktiv?
max. 2 Monitore.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*



OnkelTee schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund passiv und nicht aktiv?
> max. 2 Monitore.



Es geht um die Kühlung, passiv ist halt lautlos.

Bei der Grafikkarte muss du schauen, dass sie zwei digitale Ausgänge hat, also 2x DVI oder 2x HDMI oder gemischt.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*



OnkelTee schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund passiv und nicht aktiv?
> max. 2 Monitore.


 
Naja weil passiv halt leiser wäre und soviel grafikleistung brauchst du ja eigentlich nicht.
Was für ein Budget stünde denn für die Graka noch zur Verfügung und hast du auch mal vor Games zu spielen oder so?
Hast du Präferenzen bezüglich Nvidia oder AMD?


----------



## Softy (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Passiv gekühlte Graka halte ich für Quatsch. Denn dann brauchst Du einen ordentlichen Durchzug im Gehäuse, und die Gehäuselüfter sind eh meist die "lautesten" Komponenten. Daher wird ein System mit passiv gekühlter Graka lauter sein als eines mit sehr leiser aktiv gekühlter, z.B. Sapphire Radeon HD 6850, 1GB GDDR5


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Warum hälst du passiv für Quatsch?
Er bruahct lediglich eine Karte die sich quasi ständig im Idle befindet oder auf halben Takt und die einfach nur für 2 Monitore verfügbar ist.
Und passiv gibts bis hin zur 5770.
Gigabyte Radeon HD 5770 Silent Cell, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R577SL-1GD) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Im t9 hat er übrigens mmn einen guten Durchzug durch die 2 Fronlüfter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

130€ ausgeben, nur damit er ein Bild hat?


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Nein, das habe ich nicht gesagt.
Ich habe die Karte nur gezeigt damit Softy weiß was möglich ist.
Ich habe nicht gesagt das er diese kaufen soll.
Ich würde da sehr niedrig ansetzen...hab aber noch nix gefunden was ich passend fände.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Nein, das habe ich nicht gesagt.



Ich meine auch nicht dich, was drängelst du dich auch vor.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Sapphire Radeon HD 4350 Passiv, 1GB DDR2, 2x DVI, TV-out, lite retail (11142-18-20R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Zotac GeForce 9500 GT Zone Edition, 512MB DDR2, 2x DVI, TV-out (ZT-95TEH3P-HSL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ich denke mit sowas sollte es gehen oder?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Was für Auflösungen kommen da überhaupt in Frage f. die 2 Monitore? Hab´ den Fred durchgeguckt u. nix dazu gefunden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

spielt eigentlich keine Rolle, da es nur um 2D Ausgabe geht.


----------



## Gast20180522 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Wie wäre es mit dieser:
SAPPHIRE HD5750 Vapor-X

Passiv finde ich leider nichts günstiges mit 2x HDMI und 2x DVI.

EDIT: GoldenMic hat etwas mit 2x DVI


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Wenn du wirklich an viel leistung interessiert bist finde ich wie gesagt diese interessant:
Gigabyte HD 5770 Silent Cell - weltweit erste passive Radeon HD 5770 im Test - Eckdaten und Lieferumfang (Seite 2)

Diese hätte 1x HDMI, 1X DVI und einmal Display Port.
Also ziemlich gut ausgestattet.

Allerdings brauchst du soviel Leistung im Leben nicht wenn du nur Office benutzt.


----------



## Gast20180522 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

*Komponenten (Version 3):*


Prozessor: Intel Core i5-2500K (Sockel 1155)
Mainboard: Asrock Z68 Pro3 (Sockel 1155)
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)
Festplatte: Samsung HD103SJ 1 TB
Laufwerk: LG BH10LS (SATA)
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value black edition
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 4350 Passiv, 1GB DDR2, 2x DVI, TV-out, lite retail *[EVENTUAL]*
Lüfter (CPU): Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B SCMG-2100
Lüfter (Gehäuse): *Keinen zusätzlichen*
Ich denke so werde ich es machen, gibt es Einwände?


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Sieht sehr gut aus.
An deiner Stelle würde ich es so machen das du die Grafikkarte erstmal nicht kaufst und schaust ob du mit dem Baord 2 anschließen kannst.
Wenn nicht holst du dir noch extra eine.
Das Netzteil ist gut weil es Kabelmanagement beitet.
Allerdings ist es für diese Konfig eigentlich viel zu stark.
Dieses hier würde es wohl auch tun:
Cougar A350 350W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Das Netzteil ist oversized. Wie wäre es mit einem 80+ Gold?: FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 400W, ATX 2.3 (AU-400) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Noch leiser wird das System mit einer Festplattenentkopplung, z.B. Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer oder Innovatek InnoVIBE Rev 2 HDD-Entkoppelung oder Xilence Festplattenkühler, passiv, geschlossen 
Denn die Zugriffsgeräusche bei der Samsung F3 können schon sehr nervig sein


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Da muss ich Softy recht geben.
Benutze sie selber in Kombination mit dem hier:
Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer Pro (4044951010769) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Ich finde die Grafikkarte  - Sapphire Radeon HD 4350 Passiv, 1GB DDR2, 2x DVI, TV-out, lite retail  - ziemlich für die Katz´;
das Ding hat DDR2 und ist kaum stärker die Grafikeinheit des Intel Core i5-2500K. Was soll die HD4350 kosten?
Da gibt es bessere passive ab 38€:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/?cat=gra16_512&sort=artikel&bpmax=100&asuch=&v=e&plz=&dist=&filter=+Liste+aktualisieren+&xf=1440_HD+6670~1440_HD+6570~1440_HD+6450~134_passiv~132_512#xf_top


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Er braucht eine passive die 2 DVI Anschlüsse oder ähnliches bietet. Da kommt nicht jede in Frage.
Die meisten setzen auf eine Kombination aus DVI, VGA und TV Out oder so.

Außerdem ist der Ram der Karte so ziemlich egal. Es geht um die reine Bildwiedergabe.


----------



## Softy (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Solange das Board 2 Ausgänge für die Grafik hat, brauchst Du gar keine dedizierte Graka


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*



Softy schrieb:


> Solange das Board 2 Ausgänge für die Grafik hat, brauchst Du gar keine dedizierte Graka


 
Und du bist dir sicher das man auch 2 nutzen kann?


----------



## Softy (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Und du bist dir sicher das man auch 2 nutzen kann?



Hier hat es auch funktioniert: Test:


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Na dann hat sich das mit der dedizierten erledigt.


----------



## Gast20180522 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

*Vielen Dank an alle für Ihre Bemühungen!
Seit sehr schnell und kompetent!

Schönen Abend noch 
*​


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Dir auch enn Schönen Abend und ich bitte um Feedback zum fertigen Rechner.

Und vergiss nicht:
Um die 8 Gb ram zu nutzen brauchst du ein 64bit Betriebssystem.


----------



## Softy (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Um die 8 Gb ram zu nutzen brauchst du ein 64bit Betriebssystem.



Oder einen Kernel-Patch


----------



## der_knoben (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Wenn du die HD4350 nimmst, dann kannst du auch die Inte HD3000 benutzen, die ist nämlich stärker. Frag doch einfach mal bei PCGH oder bei Intel nach, wie man es hinbekommt, 2 Grakas anzuschließen.

Test:


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Wenn du die HD4350 nimmst, dann kannst du auch die Inte HD3000 benutzen, die ist nämlich stärker. ...


Genau das meinte ich in Post #70; zu sehen ist es auch in dem Computerbase-Test:   Test:

Laut dem folgenden C´t Artikel - "Onboard-Grafik versorgt zwei Displays", funktioniert Dual Display mit Sandy Bridge Grafik only:
Onboard-Grafik versorgt zwei Displays | c't 

In dem Artikel ist auch diese Mainboardbezeichnung angegeben: DQ67SW - ein Intel-Board?
Edit - hab`s gefunden; es müßte das Intel   DQ67SW, Q67 (B3) mit 2x DVI   ab €99,13   sein.
Es ist zZ. das einzige So1155-Bord mit 2x DVI:  http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/?cat=mbp4_1155&xf=325_2x+DVI#xf_top

Auszug aus der Featurelist des Q67 Express-Chipsatzes - http://www.intel.com/cd/products/services/emea/deu/latest/468359.htm

*Unterstützung für HDMI, DisplayPort*, eDP und DVI 2*                                                                                                                      Beim  High-Definition-Multimedia-Interface (HDMI) werden das unkomprimierte  HD-Videosignal und das unkomprimierte
Mehrkanal-Audiosignal über ein  einzelnes Kabel übertragen, wobei alle HD-Formate (720p, 1080i und  1080p) unterstützt werden. Mit der Dual-Independent-Display-Funktion  wird 
der sichtbare Arbeitsbereich auf zwei Monitore erweitert.
H67 und Z68 haben dieses Feature auch, P67 und H61 nicht.   http://www.intel.com/cd/products/services/emea/deu/desktop/chipsets/378135.htm

- Greetz -


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

2x DVI muss es ja nicht sein, wenn auch DVI und HDMI gehen, die Frage ist nur, geht das auch, geht das bei jedem Brett?
Nicht dass er sich ein Brett kauft und dann geht das bei diesem eben nicht.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Wie gesagt die ganze Sache ist ja nun geklärt. Es bleibt bei der IGP.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Deswegen reite ich ja auf genau dem Brett herum, weil es damit getestet wurde und ich werde mich hüten vorschnell eines mit der Kombi 1x DVI + 1x HDMI oder + 1x VGA zu empfehlen.
Theoretisch wird 1x DVI oder 1x HDMI plus VGA für den 2ten Monitor auch reichen, wenn´s denn läuft. Ich schätze mal, das der TE in AutoCAD einen großen TFT für die CAD-Grafik nutzt 
und einen 2ten (kleineren) für Menü, Eingabemasken o. ä.; zumindest für zweiteren Monitor wäre VGA auch ausreichend, oder nicht?


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Ich würde heutzutage keinen Monitor mehr über VGA anschließen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

VGA geht, aber wieso, wenn man digital hat?


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Mein ich ja eben. Es gibt genug besser Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Masochist (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*



OnkelTee schrieb:


> *Komponenten (Version 3):*
> 
> 
> Prozessor: Intel Core i5-2500K (Sockel 1155)
> ...



Hallo Onkel,

finde die Auswahl nich schlecht, aber eigentlich für den Einsatzzweck schon etwas überdimensioniert. Aber wenns nich so auf den Euro ankommt sollte man schon ruhig etwas Besseres nehmen als derzeit notwendig. Jedoch würde ich persönlich die Grafikkarte und den CPU-Kühler erstmal weglassen und schauen wie sich der Boxed-Kühler macht. Wir haben auf Arbeit auch mit AutoCAD in 2D zu tun (hab die nervig laute Grafikkarte einfach ausgebaut) und da reicht die Onboard-Grafik völlig aus. Auch für HD-Material reichen die aktuellen IGP-Modelle.
Beim Gehäuse würd ich vielleicht nochmal überlegen ein paar Euros mehr zu investieren. Sicher Sharkoon ist nicht schlecht aber auch nich allzu gut. Ich hatte mal eins und war nicht so sehr begeistert. Besser find ich da das Coolermaster CM 690 (II) https://shop.vv-computer.de/shop/article/701764?referer=schottenland.de. Da kann man auch statt des Frontlüfters ein oder zwei im Gehäuseboden einbauen (einfach umbauen). Das reduziert die hörbare Lautstärke nochmal. Bei Netzteilen und Gehäuselüftern kann ich BeQuiet! sehr empfehlen.
Also viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Rechner.

MfG Maso


----------



## orcep (19. Juni 2011)

ein einfacher 2-kerner reicht locker zum arbeiten^^ die meisten programme  können die vielen kerne eh nicht nutzen einfach nen i3 sandy ,ne h67 board, leises netzteil ,ne hd 103js ,nen normales dvd laufwerk und nen schönes gehäuse fertig boxed kühler eicht ohne übertaktung vollkommen aus es geht nur die garantie verloren^^ pc leistung auf vorrat kaufen hat noch nie wirklich geklappt einfach lieber in 5 jahren nochmal nen neuen kaufen .... ich denek für nen einfach arbeits pc biste hier ein bisschen im falschen forum für den otto-normal bürger reicht das von mir angegebende system locker.. 
Priorität liegt eher bei einem leisen vieleicht auch noch schönen Computer maybe noch ne ssd dann passts..

ahh habe den ram noch vergessen da reichen 4gb locker spiele jedes spiel auf höchsten einstellungen hab im hintergrung noch browser mit 10 tabs offen etc. und es gibt nie probleme mann muss shcon echt nen multi-threading freak sein um 8gb zu brauchen , aber wie gesagt soll es ja nur ein einfach büro pc werden...

Vollkommen ausreichend für 670 nen Pc mit Betriebsystem reicht vollkommen obwohl ich mir bei dem Mainboard wegen der 2-Monitor geschichte nicht sicher bin^^


Software OEM Betriebssysteme
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium
 64-Bit
 1 x € 76,90* 
CPU Sockel 1156
Intel® Core™ i3-540 Prozessor
 FC-LGA4, "Clarkdale"
 1 x € 96,90* 
Netzteile bis 400 Watt
be quiet! Straight Power E8 400W
 1x PCIe, schwarz
 1 x € 66,90* 
Blu-ray ROM SATA
LiteOn iHOS104
 Blende in Schwarz
 1 x € 43,99* 
Mainboards Sockel 1156
ASUS P7P55D-E LX
 Sound, GLAN, RAID, eSATA, SATA3, USB 3.0
 1 x € 112,90* 
Arbeitsspeicher DDR3-1333
Mushkin DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit
 996768, Silverline-Serie
 1 x € 27,99* 
Gehäuse Midi Tower
 Lian Li PC-60FN

 1 x € 89,90* 
Solid State Drive 2,5 Zoll SATA
 Corsair Force F60 2,5" SSD 60 GB

 1 x € 107,90* 
Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA
 Samsung HD103SJ 1 TB

 1 x € 49,99*


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Lol, ernsthaft ein 1156er System?
Sorry aber das kann man nun wirklich nicht mehr unterstützen.
Wenn es ne billige CPU sein soll dann der i3-2100 auf nem 1155er Mainbaord.

So ein teures Netzteil braucht er da auch net, da tuts ein xfx core pro 450

Wozu so ein teures Gehäuse und ein Blu ray Laufwerk für einen Abreitsrechner?
Und als SSD's gibt es auch besser Möglichkeiten.


----------



## der_knoben (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

@ orcep

1. gibt es einen Editieren Button, den man auch nutzen sollte.

2. Ist das ein S1156 System. Mit der Graka kannst du wohl weniger machen, als mit einer HD4250. Weiterhin ist das System veraltet. Nen SandyBridge ist da die wesentlich bessere Wahl und wohl auch nicht teurer.


----------



## orcep (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

ohh da hab ich mich vertan hab mich schon gewundert warum ich den motherboard namen nich kannte...hab auch oben drüber sandy geschrieben ..aber egal es geht halt einfach darum das ich nich nen 2500k brauche der derzeit eig der schnellste spiele cpu is ... denkt an die eisbären xD für die anforderungen reicht halt auch was einfaches da spart man sich lieber des geld und kauft sich gleich den 2ten monitor da hat man auch wirklich was davon  
wenn wer grad zeit hat und nicht nur schnell wie ich was falsches zamwurschtelt wäre es net wenn ein nettes einfaches system zusammengestellt werden würde  ( muss weiter dungeon siege zocken  )

MFG 

Orcep


----------



## Softy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*



orcep schrieb:


> wenn wer grad zeit hat und nicht nur schnell wie ich was falsches zamwurschtelt wäre es net wenn ein nettes einfaches system zusammengestellt werden würde  ( muss weiter dungeon siege zocken  )



Ich würde Dir empfehlen, einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen, sonst wird es unübersichtlich  Am Besten mit folgenden Angaben: Wie hoch ist die Auflösung Deines Monitors? Möchtest Du übertakten? Wie hoch ist Dein Budget? Einsatzzweck des PC?

Grüße


----------



## Masochist (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Lol, ernsthaft ein 1156er System?
> Sorry aber das kann man nun wirklich nicht mehr unterstützen.
> Wenn es ne billige CPU sein soll dann der i3-2100 auf nem 1155er Mainbaord.
> 
> ...



Also ein 1156er Board würd ich glaub auch nich mehr unbedingt nehmen, aber ein Blu-Ray Laufwerk sollte er schon haben wenn er Blu-Rays gucken will (wie anfangs erwähnt). Aber ich versteh nich, wieso er jetz aufeinmal ein 40€ Gehäuse und ein super billiges Netzteil empfohlen bekommt wo anfangs noch ein i7 mit übertaktungspotential für 250€ im Raum stand. Bei nem leisen office und multimedia PC kann man auch ruhig mal paar Euro mehr ins Gehäuse, die Lüfter und das Netzteil investieren und dafür an der CPU oder Grafikkarte sparen. Wie schon erwähnt wurde reicht ein Dual-Core im normalfall auch zu für diese Verwendung und 4GB Speicher sind eigentlich auch genug. Da kann man eher sparen und später evtl. mal aufrüsten. SSD wäre auch sehr sinnvoll. Jedenfalls sinnvoller als ne 3D-Karte für 2D Anwendungen einzusetzen.


----------



## orcep (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

xD da haben wir uns woll missverstanden is eig für den Threadmacher gedacht obwohl ich jetz ein bisschen verwirrt bin ob er dieses Thema bereits abgeschlossen hat oder nicht.


----------



## Softy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Hab ich doch schon in Post #18 : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...c-zusammenstellung-pruefen-2.html#post3080524


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*



orcep schrieb:


> xD da haben wir uns woll missverstanden is eig für den Threadmacher gedacht obwohl ich jetz ein bisschen verwirrt bin ob er dieses Thema bereits abgeschlossen hat oder nicht.


Der TE hat sich seit Post #76 nicht mehr gemeldet.


----------



## orcep (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

ja mit 4gb ram und nem i3 wärens halt dann nochmal 70 euronen weniger


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*



Masochist schrieb:


> Also ein 1156er Board würd ich glaub auch nich mehr unbedingt nehmen, aber ein Blu-Ray Laufwerk sollte er schon haben wenn er Blu-Rays gucken will (wie anfangs erwähnt). Aber ich versteh nich, wieso er jetz aufeinmal ein 40€ Gehäuse und ein super billiges Netzteil empfohlen bekommt wo anfangs noch ein i7 mit übertaktungspotential für 250€ im Raum stand. Bei nem leisen office und multimedia PC kann man auch ruhig mal paar Euro mehr ins Gehäuse, die Lüfter und das Netzteil investieren und dafür an der CPU oder Grafikkarte sparen. Wie schon erwähnt wurde reicht ein Dual-Core im normalfall auch zu für diese Verwendung und 4GB Speicher sind eigentlich auch genug. Da kann man eher sparen und später evtl. mal aufrüsten. SSD wäre auch sehr sinnvoll. Jedenfalls sinnvoller als ne 3D-Karte für 2D Anwendungen einzusetzen.


 
Es ging um die Zusammenstellung, die ich grad kritisiert hatte.


----------



## Masochist (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Naja ich dachte es ging generell um den PC für OnkelTee? Also ging es jetz um nen anderen Rechner?


----------



## orcep (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

nein eben nicht


----------



## Gast20180522 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Der TE hat sich seit Post #76 nicht mehr gemeldet.


 
_Weil es sich für mich bereits erledigt hat. Ich bin überrascht das hier noch so viel gepostet wird, aber okay _


Die Komponenten sind bereits angeliefert worden und ich habe den Rechner am Sonntag zusammengebaut.
Ich bin durchaus zufrieden mit den Komponenten. Vielen Dank an alle und besonders an GoldenMic 
Vom Gehäuse bin ich positiv überrascht, wobei ich verwundert war das dass Netzteil unten vebraut wird.
Am AsRock Mainboard hat mich eine Kleinigkeit gestört: Der Schließhebel für die CPU ging extrem schwer zu (ich hatte schon Angst den CPU zu beschädigen).
Laut Windows 7 ist die schwächste Komponente die Festplatte mit einer Bewertung von 5,7.

*Eine Frage noch an GoldenMic:*
Für was ist das blaue Kabel (USB 3.0?) mit schwarzer Schutzkappe (habe es noch nicht abbekommen, wollte nicht zu viel Gewalt anwenden) das vom Front-USB-Verteiler kommt und im Gehäuse nach hinten außen verlegt ist. Habe in der Gebrauchsanweisung nichts darüber gefunden.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Hallo, - schön ein positives Feedback zu lesen und das Du zufrieden bist. Noch eine Frage - funktioniert die Dual-Monitor Geschichte mit dem Mainboard? - Greetz -


----------



## Gast20180522 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Feedback gehört einfach dazu 

Momentan benutze ich einen 27" Monitor, werde es aber demnächst mal testen.


*EDIT: Ich denke aber es funktioniert, dass Grafik-Management von Intel hat die Möglichkeit meherer Monitore wiederzugeben (lt. den Einstellungen).*


----------



## GoldenMic (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Du hattest das Sharkoon T9 oder?
Das Kabel steckst du hinten in den USb3 Anschluss deines Boards(blauer USB, 2 mal vorhanden)
Dazu muss die schwarze Schutzkappe wohl erst ab.


----------



## Gast20180522 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Okei hat funktioniert, habe zwar eine Zange benötigt um die Schutzkappe zu entfernen  aber jetzt klappts.

Bilder folgen morgen.


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Das ist ja mal heftig 
Freue mich auf die Bilder


----------



## Gast20180522 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Der Kabelsalat wurde nachträglich aufgeräumt


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bitte PC-Zusammenstellung prüfen.*

Und Chef; - biste zufrieden mit deiner neuen Byteschleuder? Klappt das den mit den 2 Monitoren an den Mainboard-Anschlüssen? - Greetz -


----------

